# Which lingerie personality type are you?



## monniej (Aug 26, 2008)

Itâ€™s time to reveal the real you




Are you a boudoir babe,

a fashionista or a

Glamour Puss?

take a quick test and reveal

your secret inner self.




Click here to begin..

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/new...ostthread&amp;f=31

turns out that i'm:

As a Glamour Puss you know how to make the most of your best assets. Stylish and sexy in your own unique way, there is nothing you like more than luxuriating in satins and velvets. Looking back to the 40s and 50s for inspiration your glamour will turn heads wherever you go.

Personalities most like you

Marilyn Monroe

Scarlett Johansson

yup, that's me! lol~


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL! I'm a fashionista!


----------



## bCreative (Aug 26, 2008)

I am a boudoir babe!

Loving luxury, you are confident and assertive. You have a magnetism that makes you stand out from the crowd and love to indulge yourself in extravagant treats. In your opinion every day is a special occasion and nights even more so.


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 26, 2008)

Hahah I got Glamour Puss too


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm a label queen.

Always up to date with the very latest trends you love your labels and make sure you are the first with the latest designer looks. The bigger the brand the better. You never step outside the door looking less than perfect and you always know the best place to go out and be seen.

Personalities most like you

Victoria Beckham

Coleen McCloughlin

Okay, that wasn't what i expected at all lol, i don't focus on labels ever


----------



## vesna (Aug 26, 2008)

I got Glamour Puss as well


----------



## msmack (Aug 26, 2008)

Boudoir Babe, right here!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm that Laid-back Honey.

As a complete comfort lover, you adore being curled up on the sofa, chatting to friends with a glass of wine. You love your home luxuries and when you get back from work you canâ€™t wait to change into someting more comfortable. Going out is more likely to be dinner with friends than the latest club or bar.

Personalities most like you

Gwyneth Paltrow

Nigella Lawson


----------



## Pomander_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm a party animal. I'm sorry, but...paris hilton? Not really.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 27, 2008)

the link wouldn't load for me





I wonder what I am?


----------



## MakeupByMe (Aug 27, 2008)

bUDOIR bABE

Loving luxury, you are confident and assertive. You have a magnetism that makes you stand out from the crowd and love to indulge yourself in extravagant treats. In your opinion every day is a special occasion and nights even more so.

Personalities most like you

Edie from Desperate Housewives

Gwen Stefani

Ideal underwear to suit youâ€¦

Sensuous and seductive for every occasion


----------



## monniej (Aug 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the link wouldn't load for me




I wonder what I am?

rosie, did you try clicking on "click here to begin" rather than the link?


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 27, 2008)

Loving luxury, you are confident and assertive. You have a magnetism that makes you stand out from the crowd and love to indulge yourself in extravagant treats. In your opinion every day is a special occasion and nights even more so.

Personalities most like you

Edie from Desperate Housewives

Gwen Stefani


----------



## Jinx (Aug 27, 2008)

Mine was City Girl.

I don't think so, lol!

Ambitious??? Nope.

City??? HELL no, ha ha!!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 28, 2008)

I got Label Queen.

Its me. I like my designer stuff


----------



## usersassychick0 (Aug 28, 2008)

*boudoir babe*Loving luxury, you are confident and assertive. You have a magnetism that makes you stand out from the crowd and love to indulge yourself in extravagant treats. In your opinion every day is a special occasion and nights even more so.

Personalities most like you

Edie from Desperate Housewives

Gwen Stefani


----------



## Karren (Aug 28, 2008)

Personalities most like you: Marilyn Monroe and Scarlett Johansson

Ideal underwear to suit youâ€¦

Fabulous, flirtatious and elegant












Ohh friggin yeah!!! That's me to a tee!!!


----------



## speedy (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm a trend setter.


----------



## Elizabeth* (Aug 28, 2008)

Super trendy, the very latest in high fashion.

I'm a label queen!

Always up to date with the very latest trends you love your labels and make sure you are the first with the latest designer looks. The bigger the brand the better. You never step outside the door looking less than perfect and you always know the best place to go out and be seen.

Personalities most like you:

Victoria Beckham

Coleen McCloughlin

Thank you for posting!!


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 29, 2008)

boudoir babe! i really dont like the choice of lingerie they chose tho =/


----------



## magosienne (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm a hippy chick !!

Fun-loving and sexy, as a hippy chick you effortlessly turn casual clothes into your own seductive style. Mixing and matching patterns and materials for that bo-ho babe, thrown together look. Youâ€™re relaxed and have a balanced outlook to life.

Personalities most like you

Sienna Miller

Joss Stone

ha !! the mixing part is true.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 29, 2008)

As a Glamour Puss you know how to make the most of your best assets. Stylish and sexy in your own unique way, there is nothing you like more than luxuriating in satins and velvets. Looking back to the 40s and 50s for inspiration your glamour will turn heads wherever you go.

Personalities most like you

Marilyn Monroe

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Ronni (Sep 7, 2008)

Feminine &amp; sexy. What more could a female want!


----------



## moccah (Sep 7, 2008)

Im a boudoir babe

Hell yeah!!


----------



## Skyordec (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm a Classic Chic


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 8, 2008)

Laid Back Honey for me


----------



## AimeeCD (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh no....am I really a "label queen?" Thought I was a "boudoir babe."


----------



## jessiej78 (Sep 9, 2008)

Boudoir babe here!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 9, 2008)

i got glamour puss.

which i guess describes what i wear.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 9, 2008)

I am a boudoir babe!


----------



## Anthea (Sep 9, 2008)

This is apparently me










You are a trend setter rather than a follower of fashion. Wearing exclusive labels that only those in the know would recognise, you have your own individual style. Everyone wants to know where your latest outfit is from and friends queue up to go shopping with you.

Personalities most like you

Sarah Jessica Parker

Kate Moss












Daytimeâ€¦

*Cosabella* Eveningâ€¦

*Emporiana* New discoveryâ€¦

*Andres Sard*


----------



## CamaroChick (Sep 9, 2008)

Boudoir Babe


----------

